# Husband packed his stuff and left me while 3 months pregnant



## aliceinnc (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first time posting. It all started when my husband got a refund check and a new car. His attitude change.

We have been married for 1 and a half years and together for 7. We have a 1 year old daughter and a baby on the way. I loved him so much but am now angry and betrayed. For the past several months he has been emotionally cut off, overly involved with work, and prioritized drinking and karaoke with his friends. He never planned date nights. I even had to plan our valentines day reservations.

Anyhow the friday after valentines day he acted very strange. He said he was going to the store to get the babys diapers and milk. Long story short he left the milk on the front porch and did not come home until 7 am. I was so hurt. He said he drank too much and slept in the car on the side of the highway...

Anyhow I left and spent the night with my mom. He went out the night I came back. I was upset because he new I had plans with girlfriends. I was so upset and hormonal that i burned some of his clothes in the fire place. He came home and there was a lot of fighting. The next day I left again for 2 days. Came back we spent the week living like roommates. On Saturday while I was out he packed up and moved in with his sister. 

Ever since he has ignored me and been very mean to me. This is so hard with pregnancy hormones going crazy. He kept our daughter the first week and I kept her the second week. Some days I am fine and other days Im so sad. I went to one counseling session but it did not seem to work... 

What should I do? Please help


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

aliceinnc said:


> He came home and choked me until I nearly passed out.



go find a battered women's shelter ASAP


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He choked you? Why are you even asking? Divorce him, file for child support, and keep him away from your children so he doesn't abuse them, too.

And btw, he's been cheating on you. Probably the whole time.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

turnera said:


> *He choked you*? Why are you even asking? Divorce him, file for child support, and keep him away from your children so he doesn't abuse them, too.
> 
> And btw, he's been cheating on you. Probably the whole time.


I missed the part where he laid any hands on her. 

OP, how old are both of you? I am not siding with your H by any means... but it appears he may not be mature enought to handle the fact he is about to be a father x2... 

He is still in party mode with his buddies.. I don't necessarily buy the "he,s cheating" line so quickly.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

She edited her post after Almost commented about it, to remove it.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

The editing makes me wonder if the abuse even happened. We all jump on the "he put his hands on you, divorce him now" bandwagon. Let's all slow down and evaluate the facts before jumping to divorce. This is supposed to be a pro-marriage forum.


----------



## aliceinnc (Mar 14, 2013)

Ostera said:


> I missed the part where he laid any hands on her.
> 
> OP, how old are both of you? I am not siding with your H by any means... but it appears he may not be mature enought to handle the fact he is about to be a father x2...
> 
> He is still in party mode with his buddies.. I don't necessarily buy the "he,s cheating" line so quickly.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

